# not so pleasent phone call late last night



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Late last night, about 10:30 pm, I got a phone call from Dahlias breeder. For those that don't remember Dahlia came from KS, with loads of problems into the unexpecting arms of two very nieve people that chose to abandone her at a vet clinic in GreenBay. After some reasearch i was able to get in contact with the breeder and sent some pretty nasty letters to her, as well as the USDA, and BBB. I also was able to get Pics of other very unhealthy malts that she had sold and fowarded all this on to her. I also had posted pics of Dahlia and some of the other doggys online, trying to warn others that this was not a responsiable breeder.
Evendintaly, she was finnaly checked out...Its been almost a year! :new_shocked: She was not happy and had said that she should of done away with Dahlia instead of selling her! But that she loves her dogs and wanted to give Dahlia a chance. Now correct me if Im wrong. This woman has LOTS of Dogs, all diffrent breeds, and keeps them in four diffrent buildings. Large warehouse looking things. With no heat or AC, it gets hot in KS! She gets and takes her dogs to auctions in OK, to get fresh breeding stock, and sell her worn outs. If this is love, I don't want to know what hate is! I am not ashamed nor will I be detered from trying to shut this one down, nor am I afraid to post pics of her dogs, or her name....though I can't remamber the rules of SM concerning this so Ill refraine. I just had to vent, I can't belive she would call me after this long, and after I have sent multiple recipts her way of vet care for Dahlia, and never heard a word from her till now. She did not say what the inspector had to say, but I can only hope that she did not pass. :smmadder:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:smilie_daumenpos: I think it's great what your doing and this lady sounds like a real fruitcake :biggrin: and really has nerve calling you when she is the one who is terrible for doing what she does.I say get her name out and let everyone know and let her know that you wont put up with her trying to hurt animals and ripping people off///
ANDREA :biggrin:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Thats awful. "Done away with her" I am in shock. Those poor little things!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Good for you :smilie_daumenpos: She obviously called you to let her frustrations out of getting BUSTED! She probably thought she'd get away with it forever. :new_shocked: So did the BBB tell them you were the one who turned her in? I just wondered how that works-is there a way to do it without them knowing who turned them in? Dahlia is lucky to have you (when she comes!) :aktion033:


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

> Good for you :smilie_daumenpos: She obviously called you to let her frustrations out of getting BUSTED! She probably thought she'd get away with it forever. :new_shocked: So did the BBB tell them you were the one who turned her in? I just wondered how that works-is there a way to do it without them knowing who turned them in? Dahlia is lucky to have you (when she comes!) :aktion033:[/B]


When I contacted her months ago, I did not hide the fact that I was out to get her...so to say. In a lawful manner. She knew it was me. I gave her all my contact info, because Im not, was not worried about getting into a lawsuit with her. I have proof of everything I have said, so defermation would not hold up in court. I do not belive the BBB would give out their sources names without permission, but if they did or if the USDA did, or even her vet that she uses, that I contacted as well, I really don't care.
Dahila I have had for about a year, sorry for the confusion. Dahila is in my avatar. My new baby is comming from about as far away from KS as you can get...lol.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Good for you! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Yes, you may certainly say her name here on SM. I wish you would. 

Under the Freedom of Information Act, you can get copies of any inspection reports on her kennel. Some of the frequently requested reports can be found online here. Otherwise, there is a link on the righthand side that explains how to request a report.

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_welfare/p...d_reports.shtml


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

YOU GO GIRL !!!!!

You definitely did the right thing, this woman has no grounds on which to defend herself. My Theena was from such a place and I wrote out a detailed account of her many many early health problems and sent it to the breeder, the pet shop vet and the puppymill. If I had thought to I would have, should have, alerted the authorities as well.

People have to be called on their bad behaviors, even if they take no responsibility for their actions.

thanks for doing the right thing. :rockon: 

mary anna


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

> Good for you! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> Yes, you may certainly say her name here on SM. I wish you would.
> 
> ...



Sherbert kennels, KS

licence # 48-A-779

Ill have to order a report, thanks for the link


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Im sorry...I cant believe the nerves of this lady!! But good for you for sticking up for this innocent furbaby...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank goodness you did this. :smilie_daumenpos: You've obviously gotten to her or she wouldn't have called you.

My heart just bleeds for those poor little furbabies. :smcry: :smcry: rayer:


----------

